
World losing area of forest the size of the UK each year, report finds - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/sep/12/deforestation-world-losing-area-forest-size-of-uk-each-year-report-finds
======
Fjolsvith
Probably written just before Ethiopia planted those 350m trees.

